# Urdu: tasavvur



## Chhaatr

I have tried to look up this word in Platts but there is no entry there.  From the web it seems this means "imagination" and this seems to correspond with the usage I've come across on Youtube.

My questions are:

1) If I were to say:

    "Zaraa tasavvur kareN aisaa hotaa to kyaa hotaa?"

     Would this be correct usage of this word?

2) Also, does this word have any other meaning?  If so, could someone illustrate it with a sample sentence, please?

Many thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

Here is the Platts entry.* 

1) Yes!

2) For an example, you can read (and listen to) this.

*Note: Generally, Urdu words (especially of Arabic and Persian origin) are transliterated (and pronounced...this would vary) with a _w_ rather than a _v_. However, some forum members choose to use a _v_ for transliteration of words like waqt or tasawwur, so this might have caused the confusion of not being able to find it in Platts.


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> I have tried to look up this word in Platts but there is no entry there.  From the web it seems this means "imagination" and this seems to correspond with the usage I've come across on Youtube.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) If I were to say:
> 
> "Zaraa tasavvur kareN aisaa hotaa to kyaa hotaa?"
> 
> Would this be correct usage of this word?
> 
> 2) Also, does this word have any other meaning?  If so, could someone illustrate it with a sample sentence, please?
> 
> Many thanks!


Yes, your are right, this noun means ''imagination''. Your sentence is also perfectly alright. This word has no other meaning but can be translated in different ways.

Here is the entry from Platts:

A تصور _taṣawwur [inf. n. v of صور 'to form or fashion,' &c.], s.m. *Imaging or picturing (a thing) to the mind; imagination*, fancy; reflection, contemplation, meditation; forming an idea; idea, conception, perception, apprehension:—*taṣawwur karnā, v.t. To picture to oneself; to imagine,* fancy; to regard, consider, suppose; to conceive, apprehend, &c.
_
Lastly, here is your sentence in the Urdu script:
_
ذرا تصوُر کریں ایسا ہوتا تو کیا ہوتا؟_


----------



## Chhaatr

Merii Urdu siikhne kii koshish meN aap donoN kii musalsal madad ke liye maiN aap donoN kaa shukrguzaar huuN, tahe dil se!

marrish saaHib, kareN ke nuun meN dot kyoN nahi hai?


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> I have tried to look up this word in Platts but there is no entry there.  From the web it seems this means "imagination" and this seems to correspond with the usage I've come across on Youtube.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) If I were to say:
> 
> "Zaraa tasavvur kareN aisaa hotaa to kyaa hotaa?"
> 
> Would this be correct usage of this word?
> 
> 2) Also, does this word have any other meaning?  If so, could someone illustrate it with a sample sentence, please?
> 
> Many thanks!


Think of the word being connected to "tasviir" (image/picture), hence "imagination", fantasy, idea, concept, conception.

kashish-i-saql kaa tasavvur (The concept of gravity)

Here is someone from your city talking about stars and the like.

yih rupahlii chhaaoN yih aakaash par taaroN kaa jaal 
jaise suufii kaa *tasavvur* jaise 3aashiq kaa xayaal 
aah lekin kaun jaane kaun samjhe jii kaa Haal 
ai Gham-i-dil kyaa karuuN, ai vaHshat-i-dil kyaa karuuN 

Majaaz Lakhnavi


----------



## Chhaatr

I just checked out the link to which Alfaaz saaHib pointed me.  I give below an extract from what I read there (I'll do the listening part after this post). 

"unka hi tasawwur hai, maHfil ho kih tanhaa'ii"

What does tasawwur mean here, imagination or yaad?


----------



## marrish

_خوشی کی بات ہے کہ ہم آپ کے کام آ سکے پر الفاظ صاحب مجھ سے زیادہ ہی حاضر جواب نکلے ہیں!۔ 

xushii kii baat hai kih ham aap ke kaam aa sake par Alfaaz SaaHib mujh se ziyaadah hii Haazir-jawaab nikle haiN!

چھاتر صاحب، جیسے کہ آپ کو معلوم ہی ہے، کریں میں نون کی پوری آواز نہیں آتی بلکہ صرف ے ۔۔۔ناک سے۔۔۔ بولا جاتا ہے۔ اس قسم کے نون کو نونِ غنہ کہتے ہیں۔

Chhaatr SaaHib, jaise kih aap ko ma3luum hii hai, ''kareN'' meN nuun kii puurii aawaaz nahiiN aatii balkih sirf ''e'' ''naak se'' bolaa jaataa hai. is qism ke nuun ko nuun-e-Ghunnah kahte haiN.

اور آپ کے نہی میں نونِ غنہ کیوں نہیں؟

aur aap ke ''nahi'' meN nuun-e-Ghunnah kyoN nahiiN?_


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> Merii Urdu siikhne kii koshish meN aap donoN kii musalsal madad ke liye maiN aap donoN kaa shukrguzaar huuN, tahe dil se!
> 
> marrish saaHib, kareN ke nuun meN dot kyoN nahi hai?


aur janaab aap ke "nahiiN" meN "nuun (-i-) Ghunnah" kahaaN hai?


----------



## Alfaaz

Chhaatr said:
			
		

> kareN ke nuuN meN dot kyoN nahi hai?


nuqte ke baghair nuun _nuun-e-ghunnah_ kehlaataa hai, representing nasalization as in the following : کریں ، میں ، کیوں kareN, meN, kyuN, etc. 


			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> "tasviir"; tasavvur; vaHshat


 Chaatr SaaHib, as stated above, these would more likely be transliterated as tasweer/taswiir, tasawwur, and waHshat in most Urdu publications and also Platts.


----------



## Chhaatr

QURESHPOR said:


> Think of the word being connected to "tasviir" (image/picture), hence "imagination", fantasy, idea, concept, conception.
> 
> kashish-i-saql kaa tasavvur (The concept if gravity)
> 
> Here is someone from your city talking about stars and the like.
> 
> yih rupahlii chhaaoN yih aakaash par taaroN kaa jaal
> jaise suufii kaa *tasavvur* jaise 3aashiq kaa xayaal
> aah lekin kaun jaane kaun samjhe jii kaa Haal
> ai Gham-i-dil kyaa karuuN, ai vaHshat-i-dil kyaa karuuN
> 
> Majaaz Lakhnavi



Thank you very much QP saaHib.  Yes Majaaz was from Rudali near Barabanki which is about 27 or so kilometres from Lucknow. I was listening to his "yeh meraa chaman hai, meraa chaman, maiN apne chaman ka bulbul huuN" which is the Taraanaa of AMU.  Pretty high-falutin stuff for a beginner like me but my thanks to the blogger who had put in English translation to the difficult words


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> I just checked out the link to which Alfaaz saaHib pointed me.  I give below an extract from what I read there (I'll do the listening part after this post).
> 
> "unka hi tasawwur hai, maHfil ho ke tanhaa'ii"
> 
> What does tasawwur mean here, imagination or yaad?


It means "maHbuubah terii *tasviir* kis tarH maiN "bhulaa'uuN""", yih to naa-mumkin hai! tum merii nas nas meN samaa'ii hu'ii ho.


----------



## Chhaatr

Chhaatr said:


> "unka hi tasawwur hai, maHfil ho kih tanhaa'ii"
> 
> What does tasawwur mean here, imagination or yaad?



saaHibaan mehrbaanii kar ke is sawaal pe bhii tawajjo deN.


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> saaHibaan mehrbaanii kar ke is sawaal pe bhii tawajjo deN.


tavajjuh farmaa'iye Huzuur! is ke ma3nii haiN kih mere zihn meN tum hii tumm chhaa'ii hu'ii ho, chaahe maiN auroN kii suHbat meN hotaa huuN yaa bi_lkul akelaa!


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz SaaHib, could you please check whether this verse is written correctly? I'm asking about _محفل ہو کے تنہائی maHfil ho ke tanhaa'ii_. Perhaps _محفل ہو *کہ* تنہائی maHfil ho *kih* tanhaa'ii_?


----------



## Alfaaz

Chaatr said:
			
		

> saaHibaan mehrbaanii kar ke is sawaal pe bhii tawajjo deN.


 Another interpretation: People could think that the person is perhaps experiencing visual and/or auditory hallucinations, because s/he thinks of and sees his/her lover all the time which makes others see insanity, magar woh apne aap ko shaidaa'ii, saudaa'ii aur dewaanah tasawwur naheeN karte! 


			
				marrish said:
			
		

> Alfaaz SaaHib, could you please check whether this verse is written correctly? I'm asking about _محفل ہو کے تنہائی maHfil ho ke tanhaa'ii_. Perhaps _محفل ہو *کہ* تنہائی maHfil ho *kih* tanhaa'ii_?


As you would know, the edit function wouldn't work now.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> As you would know, the edit function wouldn't work now.


I agree but it can work here for Chhaatr SaaHib! So, Chhaatr SaaHib, please edit your posts and change _ke_ to _kih_, if you can.


----------



## Chhaatr

Alfaaz said:


> Chaatr SaaHib, as stated above, these would more likely be transliterated as tasweer/taswiir, tasawwur, and waHshat in most Urdu publications and also Platts.



You're right Alfaaz saaHib, I should have tried "tasawwur".


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish said:


> I agree but it can work here for Chhaatr SaaHib! So, Chhaatr SaaHib, please edit your posts and change _ke_ to _kih_, if you can.



Done, huzuur!


----------



## Alfaaz

Chhaatr said:
			
		

> You're right Alfaaz saaHib, I should have tried "tasawwur".


I hope you haven't misunderstood, I was just trying to point out the difference in Platts transliteration and that of QP SaaHib's.


----------



## marrish

A half _shukriyah_, _janaab-e-3aalii! _The other half you can say to yourself after going to post #6


----------



## Chhaatr

Alfaaz said:


> I hope you haven't misunderstood, I was just trying to point out the difference in Platts transliteration and that of QP SaaHib's.



Bilkul bhii nahiiN Alfaaz saaHib.  Meraa handle "Chhaatr" hai, "taalib-e-ilm", if I'm not wrong.  Student only learns or tries to.


----------



## Chhaatr

Today I came across the following usage of tasavvur:

_mulk meN siyaasii jamaatoN ke andar jo jamhuuriat hai yeh ek nayaa tasavvur hai

_What does tasavvur mean here?


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> Today I came across the following usage of tasavvur:
> 
> _mulk meN siyaasii jamaatoN ke andar jo jamhuuriat hai yeh ek nayaa tasavvur hai
> 
> _What does tasavvur mean here?



mulk meN siyaasii jamaa3atoN ke andar jo jumhuuriyat hai yih ek nayaa tasavvur (concept) hai.


----------

